# No sound through speakers Lenovo Legion 5PI



## cmick (Jun 6, 2021)

I can hear sound if I plugin headphones to the audio combination jack, though I am unable to hear sound through the speakers.
I am quite new to FreeBSD so I may require some prompting on posting the correct diagnostic information. To get started, I am providing the following:


```
freebsd-version
13.0-RELEASE-p2

uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSDLegion.local 13.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed May 26 22:15:09 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0093) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0093) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC257 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm3: <Realtek ALC257 (Right Analog Mic)> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
 
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit
hw.snd.default_unit: 2
```

If it's relevant, I have the GPU set to to output as DISCRETE in BIOS, with Xorg and XFCE installed and working.
No external monitors are plugged in or used.


----------



## bsduck (Jun 10, 2021)

Please post the output of `sysctl dev.hdaa`


----------



## cmick (Jun 12, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Please post the output of `sysctl dev.hdaa`


I wound up installing a different OS for the time being.

I'll try again next release of FreeBSD and open another post if I run into any issues.

This post can be closed.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 17, 2021)

cmick said:


> I wound up installing a different OS for the time being.
> 
> I'll try again next release of FreeBSD and open another post if I run into any issues.


You made your 1st post and gave up before you even got an answer. Did you even check to see if your keypad volume was turned down?

That's not at all what we like to see, but not everyone is cut out to use FreeBSD. Nobody else in my family can even follow my tutorial and I don't know anyone who uses it outside these forums..

If that's all the determination you have then you probably made the right decision and saved yourself a lot of trouble.


----------



## nunotex (Jan 22, 2022)

Trihexagonal said:


> Trihexagonal said:
> 
> 
> > You made your 1st post and gave up before you even got an answer. Did you even check to see if your keypad volume was turned down?
> ...



Hello,

I have same problem with similar laptop (Lenovo 5i).

Could you take a look at my logs at https://people.freebsd.org/~eduardo/logs/speakers/ ?

Thanks,

Nuno Teixeira


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 22, 2022)

Beyond what's logged: is audio/virtual_oss installed, used but maybe not at startup? 



nunotex said:


> my logs



Picks, for convenience, although (sorry) I don't know where to go from here:


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0094) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0094) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC257 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm3: <Realtek ALC257 (Right Analog Mic)> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC257 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC257 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC257 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC257 (Right Analog Mic)> at nid 25 on hdaa1
```

33 and 18: 


```
dev.hdaa.1.nid33_original: 0x04211010 as=1 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid33_config: 0x04211010 as=1 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid33: pin: Headphones (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040058d PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x0001001c PDC HP OUT EAPD
     Pin config: 0x04211010 as=1 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=2 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=3 [audio output] [DISABLED]
```


```
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_original: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18_config: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid18: pin: Mic (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x0040040b PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x90a60130 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Digital loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
```


----------



## nunotex (Jan 24, 2022)

Do I need audio/virtual_oss installed? I've read that sometimes we need to give some hardware hints so speakers can be used.


----------

